# BYPASS MONSOON AMP??



## VWgoFAST (Dec 28, 2007)

i bought a brand new alpine CDA-9883 head unit. i have a 00 jetta gls 5 spd and i was told in order for the head unit to work properly i need to bypass the stock monsoon amp. any truth behind that. if so where is the amp located and how do i bypass it? any help much appreciated.


----------



## kritiostodd (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: BYPASS MONSOON AMP?? (VWgoFAST)*

What's the reason given for needing to bypass the Monsoon amp? I assumed the connection made to the factory wiring harness would take care of everything when I installed my aftermarket head unit in my 01 Jetta GLS.
To clarify: wiring harness for aftermarket HU has adapter that connects to the factory wiring harness. I assumed that the factory wiring would route to the Monsoon amp correctly.
In any event, the Monsoon amp in my 01 is located under the rear parcel shelf, in the trunk. It's surrounded by a metal cage.


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: BYPASS MONSOON AMP?? (VWgoFAST)*

no need to bypass. just use a harness adapter and you will be fine.


----------



## a629286 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: BYPASS MONSOON AMP?? (VWgoFAST)*

you dont have to bypass the amp by anymeans. the reason they say to do that is because you will end up causing the amp to clip which will basiclly fry it.... but itll work fine for a while with out bypassing it....


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: BYPASS MONSOON AMP?? (a629286)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a629286* »_ the reason they say to do that is because you will end up causing the amp to clip which will basiclly fry it....









never heard of this happening and i have had 2 monsoon systems with aftermarket radios and everything was fine.


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: BYPASS MONSOON AMP?? (kwalton)*

I have the same head unit. I think you are mis-reading the manual. It said that if you are running another amp that you can disable the internal amp on the H/U for sound quality. I think it might make a difference if you were running it to an aftermarket amp, not with the monsoon amp. I'm not 100% sure tho


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: BYPASS MONSOON AMP?? (Andrew 16v)*

no, you can disale the internal amp if you are just using the RCAs. if you need the speaker level outputs (and you do for monsoon) you do not want to disable the internal amp


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: BYPASS MONSOON AMP?? (afinley)*

True, true sorry for my retrardedness


----------

